# cruse 1.4t turbo replace after error code



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I would like to know if anyone has heard of a problem with the turbo on our 1.4t cruze. I had to change mine after an error code appears (engine light) after 35000km. I knew from my dealer that many of the vehicles it sold in 2012 had the same problem as mine. 3 vehicles were in the garage. for the same problem the same day. As far as I understand, the code indicated a problem with the wastegate which remains open, so no pressure. My dealer told me he was replacing with the new version in 2014 and the car should be more economical to consumption and more enjoyable to drive. Effectively, change is really impressive at low revs.




Alpha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sounds like a nice factory upgrade. Does it make 1st gear feel even more shorter now?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

We've had some turbos replaced due to the wastegate actuator sticking. It's not common, but not unheard of either.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Does a turbo replacement fall under the 5 year 50000 mi power train warranty? Hope so if I have to look forward to that messing up down the road.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yates said:


> Does a turbo replacement fall under the 5 year 50000 mi power train warranty? Hope so if I have to look forward to that messing up down the road.


Powertrain is 5 years/100k miles. I'm not sure if a turbo is covered or not. And no, this shouldn't happen commonly.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Thia website states turbochargers and superchargers coming from factory are cover undet powertrain warranty.

http://www.carcarepeople.com/chevrolet-powertrain-warranty

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AVCruze12 (Feb 27, 2013)

Though tI would never see the underboost code on mine..showed up today with 7500 miles or 12070km. Was your issue under moderate accel and would start almost misfiring and bucking to an extent?


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Right on schedule, 35,585 miles and "Check Engine Light" goes on while accelerating onto a highway. Immediately called my OnStar girlfriend who told me code P0299 "Turbo charger not working as designed. Bring to to dealer for service within 24 hours." That sounded serious. Brought it in a few minutes later (last week the CEL goes on but doesn't store the code!!). Tech tells me ok to drive but I won't get any turbo boost due to poorly manufactured non hardened steel (his words, not mine) that GM used for some reason. Actuator that holds open gate is stuck open. Need to replace turbocharger. They can't get me in until next Tuesday, 5/27/14. Too many recall repairs, I guess. I'm not happy with my Cruze today. 2012 AT, 1.4, Turbo.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey jail916, what was your error code? Mine today was P0299. Sort of a generic turbocharger failure code.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> Right on schedule, 35,585 miles and "Check Engine Light" goes on while accelerating onto a highway. Immediately called my OnStar girlfriend who told me code P0299 "Turbo charger not working as designed. Bring to to dealer for service within 24 hours." That sounded serious. Brought it in a few minutes later (last week the CEL goes on but doesn't store the code!!). Tech tells me ok to drive but I won't get any turbo boost due to poorly manufactured non hardened steel (his words, not mine) that GM used for some reason. Actuator that holds open gate is stuck open. Need to replace turbocharger. They can't get me in until next Tuesday, 5/27/14. Too many recall repairs, I guess. I'm not happy with my Cruze today. 2012 AT, 1.4, Turbo.


Hey Jeff,

I apologize for this. I would be happy to further assist with this, but I will be on the look out for the update after your service appointment. We appreciate any feedback, and I will be happy to help if you have any more questions or concerns. I'm a private message away!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Phantom80 (Jun 29, 2012)

This past February at 97K miles my turbo charger and all the seals and gaskets somehow ended up broken. 
It was covered under the 5yr 100K warranty. Thank god i also selected the extended warranty too since i know i drive alot! But anyways I ended up with a service loaner thanks to the dealer. I couldn't get anywhere on 2nd and 3rd gears. 1 and 4th though, no issues. It was really weird.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Phantom80 said:


> This past February at 97K miles my turbo charger and all the seals and gaskets somehow ended up broken.
> It was covered under the 5yr 100K warranty. Thank god i also selected the extended warranty too since i know i drive alot! But anyways I ended up with a service loaner thanks to the dealer. I couldn't get anywhere on 2nd and 3rd gears. 1 and 4th though, no issues. It was really weird.


Hey Phantom80,

We are happy to hear that your concern was fixed at the dealership, and covered under your warranty. Please let us know if you have any questions or further concerns along the way. Enjoy your weekend coming up!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

any chance you happen to have the engine code number?


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> any chance you happen to have the engine code number?


DTC P0299 underboost causes clogged drain line. or pivot pin

engine code LUJ/LUV


----------



## jalton82 (Feb 24, 2017)

I am having the same issue on my car as well, 2012 1.4L, dealership telling me it would be $1400 to repair? After I just put $1100 into the coolant system 3 weeks ago, This could be the last GM I ever own!


----------



## ICHINETHERS (Apr 30, 2017)

P0299 Error Code " Super Charger Underboost " I have (52800 km) on mine, and it has the same code (time to take it in) under warranty? I hope it is still covered if not estimated repair bill around $1700.00!


----------



## vda (Jul 1, 2017)

It would appear that Chevrolet has screwed many of it's customers with what I can only consider to be a vehicle made with many inferior and shoddy parts. I unfortunately am located in Belgium where I purchased a new (then) 2013 Cruze station wagon. One month after my warranty expired last September (funny how that happens), the problems started. Today, I found out that after 55,000km (about 30,000 miles) my turbocharger is disintegrating. Since we were only given a 3 year warranty here in Belgium, my only option is a +-$1000 repair for a component that should NOT be failing on a car of this age with this mileage! Needless to say, it's easy to see why Chevrolet stopped selling cars here. Having been a diehard Chevrolet fan all my life before moving to Belgium, it stops here.


----------



## lewcul (Dec 30, 2013)

Had code P0299 come on in my 2013 Cruze at 85954 miles in December, 2017. Cost me $1380 to replace turbocharger. 3 months out of warranty and no relief from the dealer.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

lewcul said:


> Had code P0299 come on in my 2013 Cruze at 85954 miles in December, 2017. Cost me $1380 to replace turbocharger. 3 months out of warranty and no relief from the dealer.


Cost me $1100 for a 7 Year Zero Deductible GMPP. Fixes virtually everything, oh what a feeling!


----------

